# A Trio



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*took this earlier of our white girl looking after 2 of the kittens(not hers)*


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

So cute


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

What a fab picture Wendy-and gorgeous kitts too


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thats so sweet


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww bless her furry paws 
it's so nice when a girl adopts kittens


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks everyone....she getting in practice for the future, she is our newest breeding girl*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Its all good Selks. I have three girls in together at the moment. Victor's mum and 2 mothers to be. They all get on and it is a good sociable atmosphere for the kits to be brought up in. They are then already used to having other cats around when they go to their new homes


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Chrissy. Yea, thats the idea, I love seeing them all sleeping & playing together*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *took this earlier of our white girl looking after 2 of the kittens(not hers)*


*hhhmmmmmm thats funny I have that picture on my phone,  so thats where it came from, lol*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, i've just sent you another,*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ah bless em!


----------

